# Countdown to Halloween 2016!



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Crap.....running out of time!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord!


----------



## Haunted Spider

We need a leap year for that extra day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It might take us that long to get everything put away for next year


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Halloween 2016!


----------



## Death's Door

Already started on 2016. I updated by notes to reflect any changes and additions to my yardhaunt. I also went out yesterday and got three more LED fire & ice spotlights at 50% off. I am also purging the basement to see what stays and what goes. I'm off to a good start.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I think I'm just going to try to get through the rest of the holidays before thinking about Halloween 2016!*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No she diddnn'tt...... (yes I did) My Halloween décor can't come down until this blasted rain stops....so I'm having fun with my sign. Parents are going to hate me because they tell me that they HAVE to drive by my house every day so that their kids can read my sign.....Muhahahahahaaaaa


----------



## RoxyBlue

362 days left - clock is ticking


----------



## Spooklights

So, it's that sad time of year when I dust off the Halloween stuff and put it away until next September. That's what I look forward to. I don't mind decorating for Christmas, but I just don't get the enjoyment out of it that I do out of decorating for Halloween. I guess I'm just a weird old bat.


----------



## mikeythemars




----------



## mikeythemars

I managed to put away just about everything into storage on Sunday. Of course, there were a few random items I missed that mean I have to trudge out to the backyard storage shed next weekend and unstack some stuff so those items get stored properly (so I don't waste time next October looking for them).

I also decided to rebuild my FCG rig. My original one was built out of wood over a decade ago using Doug Ferguson's original late 1990s directions. I got a second aluminum rig off eBay two years ago and decided after this Halloween that one FCG is enough, so am presently gutting both rigs to combine the best elements from each. I'm using the aluminum frame from the eBay one, but replacing the cheap motor on it with the now unobtainable Dayton model 2Z806 6 RPM gear motor (the one Ferguson specified in his original design) from my home built rig, as well adding the crankarm and pulleys from it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

361 days, and we still haven't put everything away:googly:


----------



## Iniquity

I've still got some stuff up. I'm thinking about leaving Mr. Handsome(my scarecrow) in place and just bring his head in. Oh, also leaving my 666 house numbers, too. lol


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I took my yard display down November 2nd and today we put away the inside decorations. It's always a depressing chore. 
Each year I progress towards running out of storage space.


----------



## RoxyBlue

354 days and still have stuff waiting to go into the crawlspace. However Spooky1 has a good excuse for not getting to that quite yet


----------



## jdubbya

Spooklights said:


> So, it's that sad time of year when I dust off the Halloween stuff and put it away until next September. That's what I look forward to. I don't mind decorating for Christmas, but I just don't get the enjoyment out of it that I do out of decorating for Halloween. I guess I'm just a weird old bat.


I guess i'm in the weird old bat club as well. Feel exactly the same way. I had vaction two weeks before and the week after Halloween so we managed to get everything packed away by the 3rd. Mrs. dubs put out our Thanksgiving decor, which will only be up for three weeks before we put up the Christmas stuff. I enjoy Christmas but don't get the same excitement from it as Halloween. I have an open storage area in our basement under the stairs that holds a lot of our Halloween stuff so I see it every time I'm down there. Kind of gives me a little fix every now and again.:jol:


----------



## ocalicreek

I'm glad us weird old(?) bats have a place like Hauntforum to hang out! I know this year I am loathe to put the props into storage because I never really got to put them out like I'd hoped. Bad weather forced the display indoors this year. That has its special challenge, since the props weren't designed for indoor viewing, but hanging a few strings of lights, changing a few bulbs and a few dozen tea lights makes it better. So even though I had planned to put the display away today, I may wait until tomorrow...


----------



## RoxyBlue

336 days left and we finally got things put away for this year:jol:


----------



## willow39

tick tock tick...


----------



## RoxyBlue

318 days and counting.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:315 days......wow, it's coming on fast....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe I'll finally get around to doing all those things I was going to do last year that were left over from the year before that and the year before that and...damn....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy.....is that really a possibility? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Possibly a very slim one - yep, slim at best:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I been checking out the online suppliers to see what is discounted. Picked up a couple bag of bones from the skeleton store 30% off. Good time of the year to shop for next time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:274 days......dang it....time is flying! I'm going to make a prediction....that I get hopelessly behind yet again this year.


----------



## bobzilla

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:274 days......dang it....time is flying! I'm going to make a prediction....that I get hopelessly behind yet again this year.


^ ^ ^
Nice attitude! :googly:
Wasn't one of you New Years resolutions not to get behind?
Or was it to get me to stay off your a$$ about it?
I can't remember?


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

*There are now 270 days until HALLOWEENNNNN*


----------



## Mistress Macabre

Already thinking about it and working on projects! Anyone else?


----------



## Hauntiholik

235


----------



## Manon

7 months from today people. Get on it!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RWB

Wow, haven't checked in since Halloween. Glad to see there are live people around...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't done anything yet that I was planning on doing, but I have done stuff I wasn't planning on doing, so it all works out even, right?:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## MommaMoose

UGH!!!!!!! I am still in the gathering materials mode!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Wow....seems like it was January just yesterday..... Suddenly...I feel a dog's year thing going on....and trust me...it's not flattering.:frownkin::eekin:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

Heather, are making the days go faster ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Heather, are making the days go faster ?


The days sure do feel like they are going faster.


----------



## Hsnopi

I need to get started on my scarecrow! It needs to be strong enough to hold up a jack o lantern! (with a fog machine of course)


----------



## Mistress Macabre

I've started working on projects, gathering up party supplies and buying books (I do Neil Gaiman's all Hallows Read). I have an idea for my costume (thought it would be finished by now but...). My theme is black and bones. I like to theme some food as well but other than "bone" bread sticks, "spine" spirals and "rib cage" pastries(savory) I'm stumped! I need a sweet as well as something somewhat filling. Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mistress Macabre said:


> I like to theme some food as well but other than "bone" bread sticks, "spine" spirals and "rib cage" pastries(savory) I'm stumped! I need a sweet as well as something somewhat filling. Any ideas are appreciated!


Check out the Party Ideas and Recipes forum - lots of good information there.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Man, I just got a sinking feeling. I open the page and it says 160 days until halloween. Then I scroll down and it says 130. I just lost 30 days in 3 seconds. Man I am behind.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooooo!!!!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

A slight sense of urgency has set in.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Eek!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

At least I've got one prop done - yay!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BTYsLxvCcAEJ6nh.jpg


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## boogeyman13

*Happy FALL! 2016*

ON THE 1ST DAY OF fall my true love Gave to me:

HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

twenty 16!!!!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just put up "36 Days" on my countdown calendar, so every day I am struck with a new sense of urgency.....time sure flies when you are a weekend haunter. Seems like I live for the weekends these past few months.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## MikeR

So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Let the madness begin!:googly:


----------



## Gruenenfelder

30 days left, it's so close!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Can you get carpal tunnel syndrome from carving Funkins??? After 13 pumpkins this morning...I'm beginning to wonder....:eekin: (dang me and my genius ideas....)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

We have a hurricane potentially moving up the east this week, making me have to wait to set up the yard haunt


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Dr Who?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Dr Who?


Exactly!


----------



## MBvideos

Wohoo!!

We're in the season, baby!! I'm delving into all the Halloween films I can.

Here's a fun video I made in the spirit of Halloweeeeen


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## torrentbajrangi

*Advance wishes for halloween 2016*

CANT WAIT FOR HALLOWEEN. Happy Halloween 2016 to you in advance. 
Look for these pumpkin carving ideas 2016


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'M FREAKING OUT!!!! 10 DAYS!!!! OH MY! OH MY!:googly:


----------



## jdubbya

$hit just got real!!:googly::jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

^What he said!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I walked out at 6:30 this morning to change my countdown sign...the air was really chilly, the grass was damp, and I think I may have seen a goblin at the edge of the yard. Eight days to go my friends, and Halloween will be upon us. I LOVE this time of year and the 46 degree temps at night really bring it to life for me.


----------



## jdubbya

I'm sitting here waiting for lewlew. We're picking up a trailer to move the haunt. We have several helpers to assist in moving and setting it up at our house. This next week will be a blur of busy days, late nights, testing and tweaking lights and foggers, meeting with our actors to go over parts, worrying about the weather, all while trying to enjoy the last days before Halloween. This is the best week but it goes with the knowledge that it'll all be over too soon. Trying to just make the most of these last few days. Hope everyone has a great Halloween and looking forward to the many pics and videos to come.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's serious when Sam comes out to remind you that the clock is ticking:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Otaku

All set up and awaiting the first victims...uhm, I mean ToT's...muwhaaaa haaaa haaaa!

Shoot, rained out...damn. No kids at all.


----------



## corey872

OK - here we go... perfect so far! - of course perfect 0's, but hey, who's counting!!

- Open invitation for Friday Haunted Dinner Theater to Meet Up group of 750+ ...those attending: 0

- Invitation to Saturday Halloween Party to a dozen or so friends ...a few RSVP's but they all canceled for one reason or another ...actual turnout: 0

- House decorated, ...ToT turnout so far (~6:40p local): 0


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm....I don't know if you know or not but....


----------

